# What is your favorite hair dye color?3



## csard90 (Oct 31, 2021)

I need a few answers to poll.


----------



## csard90 (Oct 31, 2021)

Redww


----------



## lasharn (Nov 3, 2021)

You'll never go wrong with the classic ash brown.


----------



## Jemma (Nov 8, 2021)

Red-brown


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Nov 25, 2021)

My favourite hair dye colour is Light coloured or blonde hair colour.


----------



## adwivedi22 (Jan 18, 2022)

Black is the most common hair color worldwide, with somewhere between 75%-85% of people having a natural shade of black or very dark brown hair color.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Feb 14, 2022)

Ash brown! Loreal never grows old

https://www.lorealparisusa.com/hair-color/ash-brown


----------



## sanashah (Mar 8, 2022)

My favorite color is black with Red Shade. I mostly use this color


----------



## Karma Emma (Mar 10, 2022)

Black color. It is very common but it looks very attractive. I love this color


----------



## Saphire (Mar 15, 2022)

I love the cherry wine shade. I intend to dye my hair by the end of the year. So excited. 

Edit: I missed out my 2nd favorite, which is the midnight blue. It looks stunning and bold.


----------



## Aizaz123 (Apr 5, 2022)

my most favorite is golden one and second one is  brown


----------



## lauren32 (Nov 30, 2022)

I love Alien Grey by manic panic https://hairstylehub.com/manic-panic-colors-guide-manic-panic-reviews/2/#5/47/
and I also like classic dark shades like this espresso brown https://www.lorealparisusa.com/beau...hair-color-tutorials/how-to-get-espresso-hair


----------

